# How dangerous are baby spider bites?



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, it happened. I guess it was bound to around here. I got bit by a baby "redback" - apparently same thing as a black widow with a variation on the markings. It's clearly a baby - it's really small, only 3-4mm. Couldn't see any puncture marks or indication that it got me other than the quick stick feeling (I was looking to see if I got a splinter when I spotted the sucker on the counter). After about an hour, all I've got is a little stiffness in my finger and a small blister-looking thing where it bit me. No other symptoms, other than feeling kind of nervous! 

I've got clay on the blister site now, just in case there's anything there to pull out. We're 45 minutes and probably $400 (at least) from an emergency room anti-toxin shot, and of course, I'd like to avoid that!! 

Any idea if baby bites usually require anti-toxin? If it were an adult, I wouldn't mess around, I'd have already been there - but this sucker is really small, and it just doesn't seem like it could do much. 

Anyone with experience on baby black widow bites? 

Thanks!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

My understanding is baby BW spiders are not poisonous.....I'm not sure at what point they are no longer babies though. We sure have enough of them around here.
I'm sure there's someone here that knows a bit more that could help.
Good luck


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

It's been 2-1/2 hours now, and other than the blister, I'm feeling fine. I think it's no big deal. WHEW! I'm paranoid of black widows, too. My son got bit by a huge one when he was little and it was very touch and go that night (doctor's didn't think he got any venon, so wouldn't administer anti-toxin). One of my brother's got bit as an adult and was in agony for hours and hours (if I remember correctly, even AFTER they gave him the anti-toxin). So I am just SCARED senseless of them. But, I think I'm in there clear tonight. I'm still scared to finish cleaning that dumb kettle though!!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Im glad you'er doing ok and am sorry you got bit, but when I first read the heading, I was thinking a baby had gotten bit. Which would have been much more serious. By the way, you'er not a baby are you? Just kidding. Glad you are ok. :dance:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Baby spiders are just as poisonous as adults, the difference is in the amount of venom and how deep they can inject it. The "fangs" on a young spider are much smaller so they can't inject venom as deeply as mature spiders. If the venom gets injected into the epidermal tissue (the skin) the reaction won't be as bad. The layers under the skin (the dermis) are where the venom does the most damage. Also the venom sacks on immature spiders are smaller so there is simply less venom to inject. 

I hope you are feeling fine today.


----------

